# Fearsome Battle by Robert Rogge



## The AmericansDaughter (10 Dec 2007)

A story about a gallant group of young men, heroes even.  Storming beaches, butchering cows, liberating towns...give it a read.  My dad would appreciate it...he wrote it.  From his memories of those days so long ago he crafted a tale that pays homage to his friends and tells about the job they had undertaken.  They and so many more like them saved the world for the rest of us...God bless them all.

I don't know what icon to use to represent my dad so I just picked the first one.


----------



## The AmericansDaughter (15 Dec 2007)

Robert Rogge served in the SD&GH during WWII  
He passed away on December 14, 2007
My sister & I were with him and we 'piped him home' with "Scotland the Brave" and Amazing Grace (bagpipe recordings)
I think he may have been the last of his group  at nearly 87  I would not be surprised.
Please keep him in your prayers


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Dec 2007)

My condolences to your family.


----------



## Dog Walker (15 Dec 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your father’s recent death.

Robert Rogge’s book can be found on line (in part) on google books.

http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=juFmZ4VK7zUC&dq=robert+rogge&printsec=frontcover&source=web&ots=rIpLG9fN-L&sig=J0tyc25vCJrkFM864AToPOdc8eQ


----------

